# GT #64 Toronto Raptors (34-28) @ Los Angeles Lakers (44-19) [3/11]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Toronto Raptors 




































[PG] J. Calderon [SG] A. Parker [SF] J. Moon [PF] A. Bargnani [C] R. Nesterovic

Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] V. Radmanovic [PF] L. Odom [C] P. Gasol

*SPOTLIGHT PLAYERS*


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^The Raps have 10 more wins.

The first game since the Hawks one I won't be able to catch live, I'll have to check the replay in the morning  I'm just too tired to wake up. 

Having lost unfortunately the last time and Bosh being out really make for no excuses to lose this game. I expect them to come out firing with all cannons as early as possible! We need a confidence builder before the final road trip of the season.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oops...thanks. I thought I typed 34, but I guess not.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

My neighbor offered me a trip and a ticket to this game today, but I cant go... 

damn


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Cris said:


> My neighbor offered me a trip and a ticket to this game today, but I cant go...
> 
> damn


I would beg for a neighbor like that.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He's a good guy and long time season ticketholder, which is pretty unheard of in Santa Barbara seeing as it's a pretty long drive each way.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Let's see how many points we give up in the first half tonight.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^Come on man, where's the optimism?  they don't have their best player and the Lakers are going to be pissed. I'm counting on it. We win this big!

Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to miss most of this game. 

Hopefully when I get back during the 4th quarter, the Lakers will be leading big. We really need this victory tonight before we head out on the 4-game road trip.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Time for Kobe to explode with 60+


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers need this win. We need Kobe to come out fire in this game, and the whole team needs to step it up another level compared to how they played their previous ball game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

For some reason everytime we play a team without their star player we get all of their roleplayers best shots. We need to come out aggressive as hell and dominate them early. Crush their wills so that that they lose all hope of winning.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Am I crazy, or does our defense already suck and the game just started?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Easy layup by a guy I have never seen before.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

kobe has 4 TO's in the first quarter.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

WOW this defense is really scaring me, is this for real?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Is this a joke? The refereeing in this game has been pathetic. Odom didn't travel and Kobe just got pushed to the ground and nothing was called.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bad calls are not, Lakers defense is down right ugly.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Coby Karl doing a good job.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Please play some defense


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Close it out!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hell yeah Farmar


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine...


Jesus TJ.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Machine... Stop TJ


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Gasol is not involved with offense at all.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Machine with a nice acting job


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What the hell is with all the 3's! 31 GOOD FREAKING GOD


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad we're going to win this game. I just got back. How did we look overall?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> I'm glad we're going to win this game. I just got back. How did we look overall?


We shot 32 three pointers... What do you think?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How many did we make? And where they at least good looking shots? Or were they taking 3's just for the hell of it?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

15 I believe


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Made quite a few. Must launching jumpshot against uptempo teams like the Raptors lead to easy baskets. With a mediocre to below average team defensively, that doesn't help.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

bad win if thats possible. 

I liked nothing about this game.

I'm losing my optimism.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Horrible defensive effort tonight. I really hope that Phil rips into the whole team right now because this type of play will not get it cut against the teams that are coming up.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh and someone please post a gif of the Kobe block on TJ. I need to add that to my sig!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe should get the POTG.

33 points 7 assists and 7 rebounds with 4 steals and a block on 12-20 from the field.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lets see if this road trip gives them inspiration to make a statement to the NBA...Its as if the are bored these past few games


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Slow night tonight it looks like. Only 30 some posts for this GT.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eternal said:


> Slow night tonight it looks like. Only 30 some posts for this GT.


It's because I wasn't around for the game. See what happens?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> Horrible defensive effort tonight. I really hope that Phil rips into the whole team right now because this type of play will not get it cut against the teams that are coming up.


I agree I just feel like Pau and Odom are basically avoding the painted area,and our offense is morphing into this inside out jumpshooting marathon. 

Gasol is frustrating me not attacking the paint more often, he passes back out to the 3 pt shooter way too much. Not mad at Lamar I actually want him shooting rhythm jumpers when he can get a couple dribbles he's not a terrible shooter. 

Kobe's game is all over the place up until late in the 4th he had no free throw attempts. 

I hope the fear of the task will spur concentration and execution on both ends, but I get the feeling a lay up and oop to Chandler drill could be coming against the Hornets.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

aah man tj ford is great, nice to see him back out there seemingly at 100%


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Yeah..I was noticing that too..I always am watching the games on delay so I tend not to post during the game


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> bad win if thats possible.
> 
> I liked nothing about this game.
> 
> I'm losing my optimism.


I share your pessimism


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

With the way we are playing right now, I am not feeling good about this road trip. Our players seem distant, our defense has been horrendous, our bench has not been as effective, our offense has resorted to shooting treys (rather than working the ball inside more). I was not impressed with our victory tonight. If we keep playing like this, this is going to be a very LONG trip.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lynx said:


> I share your pessimism



Im not even sure this is pessimism... it's starting to become fact


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's sad that I'm more worried about this 4-game trip than I was about the 9-game trip earlier in the season.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ok guys calm down...1st in the West, 16-3 in our last 19 I believe. We should be excited about this road trip, take away hope from other teams!! We were/are killing teams with this exact same lineup


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^I agree. I mean we blew out New Orleans at their place with Kwame still in the line-up (okay we had Bynum), no reason to think we won't put up a decent fight with Gasol now. West is also day to day.

The same goes for Houston, no Ming, no Landry, should be a good matchup (btw, rescheduled to 3:30 PM on ABC, this Sunday).

The only game I really fear is Utah. We already got crushed there once and Delta Center sure seems like a freaking fort these months. I don't mind if we lose there, I just wish the team stays competitive.

You guys really need to look at the positives. I'm happy to share some of it because I try to have plenty . So how about this => all of our last 5 losses have been unfortunate and we were on the verge of winning (okay, lets say minus Portland). How does that sound... Cleveland, Detroit, Atlanta, Sacramento were all unfortunate losses, that came down to the wire and could've gone either way. Then despite the major blow to the roster they managed to not get blown out but suffered tolerable losses against Phoenix, Dallas and San Antonio. All in all, think of what I said this way; the Lakers have not lost a "big" game since December the 30th against Boston (big meaning that it was a real eye opener in terms of where the Lakers stand in this league). Since the 1st of January their record is 27-8 (77%). That means that this team has survived a major blow when losing two vital pieces, a horrible schedule and one of the leagues longest road trips by winning over 3 quarters of their games. I would say that pessimism is not the way to go here... the recent performances are a bad stretch of games; maybe they've gotten tired of the "lowly" competition and need a contenter to face against to bring out their A games. I don't know, but I'm sure they can get through it.

Either way, I'm looking forward to this road trip. I know that the guys won't disappoint. And when it's done, Bynum will be 10 days closer to his return.

Heads up. Go Lakers!

peace

p.s.: if we by some chance go 0-4 remember that every other top team in the WC has a lot more than just 4 tough games ahead.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

...yeah...what he said!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Plastic Man said:


> ^^I agree. I mean we blew out New Orleans at their place with Kwame still in the line-up (okay we had Bynum), no reason to think we won't put up a decent fight with Gasol now. West is also day to day.
> 
> The same goes for Houston, no Ming, no Landry, should be a good matchup (btw, rescheduled to 3:30 PM on ABC, this Sunday).
> 
> ...



FINALLY!!! Someone with some perspective. Cheers!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm hoping it is just a phase we're going through.


----------

